# Used Tractor Tires



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE
I HAVE SOME CUSTOMERS WHO LOOK FOR USED TRACTOR TIRES, NOT REAL OFTEN, BUT I STILL HATE TO SEND THEM AWAY. DOES ANY BODY KNOW ANYONE IN HERE WHO RECYCLE TIRES OR HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF OLD TIRES LYING AROUND. I AT LEAST LIKE TO TELL MY CALLERS WHERE THAY CAN FIND SOME IF I CANT SUPPLY THEM. 
THANKS,
LYNN


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

sink


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

what is sink


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That one has me perplexed too LYNN. Could be the strangest FP I have seen.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

"Sink" is to drops the thread from keeping it at the top of the froum page
Bump is to bump back to the top of the forum page


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

*confused*

so are you saying you want me to drop this topic? i thought the idea of this site was to try to help each other out. i am not pushing my company here, all i'm trying to do is hook up two individuals that might have something that each other want. I was under the inpression that this was the general purpose of tractor"FORUM"


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LYNN this is a VERY appropriate topic and is VERY welcome. I got the impression that he might be trying to keep the topic pushed up to the top of the page.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes i don't see a problem with your post i guess he just got tired of seeing it at the top. It don't bother me when someone has what you are looking for they will answer.
Jody


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought sales were suppose to occur in the "for sale" forum? 
Even with individuals ? Not that this was a sale of any type right now. But i could turn into one?
Just trying to play by the rules. :buzz:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

He wasn't selling he was looking for anyone who had used tires because he had a customer who wanted some. And he wanted to tell his customer who he could get in touch with.
Jody


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

So the person would be giving away used tires?
I figure if one stored used tires and were known to have used tires, then you would most likely sell them..


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

*explanation*

Actually, there is a recycler in out town that picks up old used & junk tires. After he picks them up he just throws them on his property and forgets about them. He doesn't have any type of advertisement but im sure if you asked him, he would sell you the tire if he had it. All i'm looking to do is point a individual with a problem to a possible person who has a solution whether they sell trade or give is between them and I, in now way, benefit. I'm sorry if you feel the you do about this situation, but when it comes down to it, i am not selling or advertising anything just trying to help.
Thanks to everyone else who understands


----------

